# Classical music for moods?



## GMMM (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi
Can anybody help me with pieces of classical music that represent/ reflects different kinds of human moods - fx one for sadness, one for joy, one for angry, one for tired, one for playfull, one for dreaming. I am looking for musical pieces that a quite short (1-3 minutes) - of the same composer - instrumental music.
THANKS 
GMMM


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Are you sure you want to limit yourself to one composer for all of the moods? That will limit your options quite a bit.


----------



## GMMM (Jul 5, 2011)

I will try if possible....
I know it is difficult, that is why I am trying to ask here.


----------



## notesetter (Mar 31, 2011)

Robert Schumann - Kinderszenen (Scenes from Childhood)

Von fremden Ländern und Menschen/Of Foreign Lands and Peoples
Kuriose Geschichte/A Curious Story
Hasche-Mann/Blind Man's Bluff
Bittendes Kind/Pleading Child
Glückes genug/Happy Enough
Wichtige Begebenheit/An Important Event
Träumerei/Dreaming	
Am Kamin/At the Fireside
Ritter vom Steckenpferd/Knight of the Hobbyhorse 
Fast zu ernst/Almost Too Serious	
Fürchtenmachen/Frightening 
Kind im Einschlummern/Child Falling Asleep
Der Dichter spricht/The Poet Speaks


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Or, possibly, Tchaikovsky - The Months?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The Months-- ha! I.E. the Seasons, for piano, or orchestra.

A perfect way to put mood to a month. 

This month:


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

Sadness






Joy






Angry






Tired






Playful






Dreaming


----------

